# Engines that will fit??



## Rise_of_the_machine8 (Jan 10, 2005)

What all Engines will fit into a B14 Nissan Sentra gxe???


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

this question has been asked about 372943672 times, but....

the most common swaps are the bluebird sr20det, the pulsar sr20det, and the USDM sr20de.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> this question has been asked about 372943672 times, but....
> 
> the most common swaps are the bluebird sr20det, the pulsar sr20det, and the USDM sr20de.



i guess we can chalk another one to 372943673 


your car comes with a GA16DE.....most common swaps are like mentioned above from the sr20. also, people swap in jdm ga's


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> also, people swap in jdm ga's


which amazes me......cause its the same motor, but with no egr and 125 instead of 115 at the crank


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Lets just say anything is possible with money. You could stick a k20 in there if you wanted to.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

other than swapping in sr20s,bluebird motors. it seems now the sr20ve motors are popular. one of my friends just swapped one in his nx2000 with some bolt-ons. the car is a real badass. very awesome motor.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

I cant remember the actual link, but go to www.liuspeedtuning.com and look for a link to Syndikate Kustomz. I forgot his name (Matt?), but the guy's dropping a 2.5 from the B15 SE-R into his 200SX and calling it a 250SX. It's hella tight, yo! :thumbup:


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

yea i heard some people are dropping the 2.5 in and it fits with no problem. but its more worth getting the sr20ve even though its a rare motor. oh i forgot also theres also a sr16ve motor which is a 1.6. its like the sr20ve motor with the vvl but has less power but still packs a punch. their cams are very aggressive though. i dont know how much lift/duration it has exactly. but they could be felt big time.


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

tony200 said:


> yea i heard some people are dropping the 2.5 in and it fits with no problem. but its more worth getting the sr20ve even though its a rare motor. oh i forgot also theres also a sr16ve motor which is a 1.6. its like the sr20ve motor with the vvl but has less power but still packs a punch. their cams are very aggressive though. i dont know how much lift/duration it has exactly. but they could be felt big time.



The 2.5 fits with no problem? Some people? Who are these people? I only know of Mike Roberts, and his 'Project 250SX' gave him some problems. Not to mention the fact that he is an aftermarket manufacturer.

Peep this for more info... http://www.syndicatekustomz.com/prototypes/prototypes.php?item=22


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

There arent some people, just one person. No problem? Yea right ask him how long its taken him and how easy it was.  Seriously to the thread starter, if you cant find these answers on your own, it might not be an easy task to swap a motor.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> yea i heard some people are dropping the 2.5 in and it fits with no problem. but its more worth getting the sr20ve even though its a rare motor. oh i forgot also theres also a sr16ve motor which is a 1.6. its like the sr20ve motor with the vvl but has less power but still packs a punch. their cams are very aggressive though. i dont know how much lift/duration it has exactly. but they could be felt big time.


WRONG it fits with MUCH MODIFICATION. Look at Mike's car, while it can be done I WOULD NOT say it fits with no problems.


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

well yea its what i HEARD about from one of the guys at a shop that i went to. but i didnt tend to believe it because its a bigger engine and theres not enough room to fit with addition of the tranny. but now in days anybody could do it. plus dropping in a 2.5 is pointless due to all the work and fabricating. i mean what mike roberts (not to cut him down or anything) did was different and creative and thats good. but he couldve gotten himself a easier swap and much better motor (like an sr20ve). plus what aftermarkets products does he manufactor


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tony200 said:


> well yea its what i HEARD about from one of the guys at a shop that i went to. but i didnt tend to believe it because its a bigger engine and theres not enough room to fit with addition of the tranny. but now in days anybody could do it. plus dropping in a 2.5 is pointless due to all the work and fabricating. i mean what mike roberts (not to cut him down or anything) did was different and creative and thats good. but he couldve gotten himself a easier swap and much better motor (like an sr20ve). plus what aftermarkets products does he manufactor


Did you look at his site? He is the man behind syndicate kustoms, they manufacture carbon fiber parts...


----------



## tony200 (Mar 23, 2005)

oh i didnt know that was his site and he was the man behind the carbon fiber. i just checked it out. nice site


----------



## DraftEm98 (Jun 29, 2004)

wes said:


> Did you look at his site? He is the man behind syndicate kustoms, they manufacture carbon fiber parts...


 Not only that, but he also works with www.liuspeedprtuning.com. Add Matt Blehmco to the mix and you've got a Nissan body and small parts trifecta! Hotshot provides our engine support. As for the brains of it all? Try Mike Kojiima over at www.sentra.net for some know-how and www.nissanperformancemagazine.com for the experimental stuff. 
There really is no need to talk of all available engines for a B14. You get two sizes: 1.6 and 2.0. After that, you got GA & SR + DE(T) & VE(T). Syndicate is doing something extraordinary. Leave it at that.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DraftEm98 said:


> There really is no need to talk of all available engines for a B14. You get two sizes: 1.6 and 2.0. After that, you got GA & SR + DE(T) & VE(T). Syndicate is doing something extraordinary. Leave it at that.


WELL PUT!!!


----------



## DanTheMan (Jan 12, 2003)

*Drop a new engine in it!*

I think rather than turbo the 1.6 obdII motor I should just go with a blue-bird DET, will that take a blue-bird tranny or what? I know the sr20 swap requires a new tranny but does the bluebird use that one as well?
And what about VIN numbers not matching, is this a big hairy deal for registration/emissions/resale (I would sell it privately though so no dealers involved on a trade-in) I know laws are different in every state but at what point does it become track only?
I know a few people that dropped different motors into old beaters and seemed to do fine but I have to ask befor I go getting my hopes up of just switching engines. How big a deal is it? 
I'm sure insurance would be an issue if I told them hehe.
They probabally will drop the policy or refuse to pay out if you wreck I'm sure.
Please respond if you're SE-Rious.


----------

